# Southern Soapers



## candice19 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just want to say a few things about this company for my first order:

- I placed the order Sunday night, and it arrived at my house this morning!!!
- My entire order was correct
- Well packaged, nothing leaked
- Included a coupon

So far, a great experience!!  Ahem, unlike a difference company I've used.

Just a note, though, the "cheap trills" vials are truly small vials!  I was expecting a perfume vial size - think maybe half that if you're going to order!!

*ADDED*:  Just an FYI, I've changed my mind about them after a few more orders


----------



## 7053joanne (Mar 31, 2009)

I love southern soapers!  I have really liked each scent I have ordered from them.  I do agree that I wish the sampler was at least big enough to make some soap with.


----------



## candice19 (Mar 31, 2009)

7053joanne said:
			
		

> I love southern soapers!  I have really liked each scent I have ordered from them.  I do agree that I wish the sampler was at least big enough to make some soap with.


Weird thing is that they say you can make a 4oz M&P bar out of it???


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 9, 2009)

Would you even smell it????  I guess I could make some lotion or scrub with it


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 13, 2009)

I love Southern Soapers too!  I am glad that you had a good  experience.


----------

